# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Ali Podrimja

## Bel ami

Unë, biri yt, Kosovë 

Unë, biri yt, Kosovë t'i njoh dëshirat e heshtura,
t'i njoh ëndrrat, erërat e fjetura me shekuj,
t'i njoh vuatjet, gëzimet, vdekjet,
t'i njoh lindjet e bardha, caqet e tuka të kulluara;
ta di gjakun që të vlon në gji,
dallgën kur të rrahë netëve t'pagjumta 
e të shpërthej do si vullkan:-
më mirë se kushdo tjetër të njoh, Kosovë.
                            Unë biri yt.




* Ali Podrimja*

----------


## macia_blu

*Ardhesi.*

Dikush trenisht nget ta shkimbe shkendijen e ballit tim
dhe syte e tu.
Dikush trenisht m'i kall rrembat e trupit
e nje nga nje mi vret zogjt.
Dikush prej agimit n'agim, prej munzgut ne muzg
veten kaperdine buze nje uji te madh.
une e une ende  emrin s'ia mesova nje dite me 
bubullime hyre ne kullen time.


* REVULUCIONET*

Drini i Bardhe:kuq, kuq, kuq...
Qeni im leh
qiellin don ta perbij.

Qeni im i bardhe,
qeni im i zi, 
pa dhembe  e sy.

Drini  i Bardhe:kuq, kuq, kuq...

Zogu im
ne kupe te qiellit 
eshte ngritur.

Nje nate nga netet pa gjume.

Zgjohu, Kosove! Zgjohu , nena ime e dashur,
balli dhe emri im i shkelur.
Zgjohu, oj. A po e ndjen vajin tim?
a po e sheh si ti kam ngulur syte
mu ne zemer, mu ne shpirt.
si ti kam hedhur  duart rreth belit
per te t'perqafur une ashti yt?
 Zgjohu, Kosove!

Nga deget e mija te thyera kush po bahet,
kete vater , kush po e le?
C'jane keto gjurme gjaku qe po shtohen
neper fytyren tende,
keto varre e murana qe po sillen verdalle
rreth shtepise sime?
 Zgjohu Kosove, nena ime e dashur,
balli dhe emri im i shkelur,
zgjohu, Kosove!

Sonte vetem mbeta e
ne dore te oborrit me askush s'po me troket,
askush me, thua vdekur jam e harruar
ne keto troje e suka gjaku.
Thua me eshte shkimbur hisja
e mbyllur dera e konakut...
Zgjohu , Kosove, flake e hershme e ashtit tim t'pelcitur.
Bota ne ty   le te kallet.


*LUM  LUMI*

A thua  eshte dita  jote e fundit ne spital
do t'i biem deri ne fund  a thua
edhe kesaj dite te lodhur ne oren e familjes.

Nuk te kam share as nuk te kam rene  kurre
vetem te kam thene;Ai  ne hapsi atje larg jam Une.

Ne jete, ne art vrasesit me te medhenj jane frikacaket.
mjeshteria e tyre; gjuajtja ne gabime, dhelperia.

Ti meso te duash vogelush. Ti meso te ecesh me kembet e tua
mbi te keqen mbi te miren, mendo me koken tende
kurre mos peshtyj ne dashuri, as ne pleh;
Mallkim i fisit.
Shkolla jote antike; te dish te celesh deren e shtepise
ne cdo kohe,
te dish te thuash fjalen kur duhet thene.
Urrejtja eshte me e rende se vrasja.

Me dite me shikon nga krevati i vjeter;spitali teper i vogel
per dhimbjet e tua
per shtate plaget e tua
per ditet, per netet e tua plot klithje.

spitali teper i vogel
i vogel teper spitali
nen te Danubi i thelle e i kalter.
A thua tere jeten do te na vije era jod
semundje , murtaje
do peshtyjme gjak e vrer,
a thua tere jeten  t'i dezifektojme plackat, enderrat, fjalet.
A thua edhe kete dite do ta kalojme ne spital.
Te shikoj; ne syrin tend flaka, etja, qielli,
ne syrin tend asnje dredhi, asnje mllef
pastertia e  syrit tend me  ka perbire  te terin.
 Ne fund te syrit tend
hap fatin tim te kobshem.
Ai nuk jam Une
Ai nuk je TI
Kush  jam, kush je?
Syri yt mbyllet, dhe frengjia ne Kulle.
Poezia me e bukur ende s'eshte shkruar
as do te shkruhet
perderisa zhytesit ende jetojne
Vogelushi im, thellesia mashtron,  vetem largon nga e verteta
dhe  cdo fund eshte tragjik.
 Po c'ka aty poshte  ne materie
Miu i Bardhe, antimateria.

Do te vije koha kur do te me hapesh si nje liber 
te vjeter psalmesh
kur do te mesoj te ecesh neper pluhurin tim
por koha ecen shpesh here ne shpine te breshkes.

A thua na u sosen fjalet, kenget,
na mundi enderra, udha,
a thua edhe kjo dite po na le me shpirt nder dhembe.

Ti je me i madh, vogelush, me i forte se ky spital
per inat kete dite ta sosim deri ne fund.
Lum Lumi.



*
Nuk kam bere kurregje per Lumin*

E pranoj nuk kam qene i qete asnjehere
kam bere njemije e nje te zeza per te jetuar.
e di lagjia e Bajram Currit, e di lagjia e Cullakeve
e kam prishur qetesine kur me eshte pritur
kam thyer dritare kam thyer drunj
kam shterrur kroje
ne pusa te  Drinit, sic thote i cmenduri i kodres se henes
kam kercyer nga Ura e Shenjte(mjere ai qe s'ka pasur kurre ne jete nje Ure te Shenjet)
ne fyt kohes i kam mbetur,shihni si shkumbon,
degjoni si turfullon
per shkak te miresjelljes, plehin asnjehere nuk kam nxjerre jashte
Lumin kurre nuk e kam degjuar deri ne fund
fjalen, kengen, vajin s'e kam lene ta kryeje
shpirtin ia kam prure ne maje te hundes
me shantazhe, me kercenime ia kam helmuar femijerine
nenen ia kam share , ia kam share fisin, zotin
per veshi e kam nxjerre nga shkolla, nga loja
neper shtepi e kam ndjekur si i cmendur
E pranoj, Lumi ka shkuar me larg; nuk ka pasur komplekse fare
askujt nuk i eshte perkulur, vete zotyne ka qene
ka thyer dritare me shume se une  lule e ka bere  ulpianen
me mire e njeh asfalti i nxehte.
kurre nje rruge nuk eshte shtegu te ri
per te Bota  nuk ka filluar as nuk ka mbaruar ne  Gjakove.
ka qene me koke forte se une, disa here eshte pergjakur
(per te verteten u zura o baba, e nuk e shihja sa kohe)
nuk ka qene i kenaqur me qetesi ne shtepi
te rrije, nje dritare cel vazhdimisht ka kerkuar
pa i rene ne fund kurre nuk ka pasur zakon ta mbylle perrallen
as c'sheh ne  enderr te shkruaje, te vizatoje,
aq shume e ka enderruar bukendoren, sa dhembet i ka thyer
neper vjershat kosovarce
me ka dashur me shume se une ate
nuk me ka denoncuar per mall te botes
ajo qe flitet per te nuk eshte e vertete
ne bixhoz asgje nuk ka lene.....
......

----------


## SUPERSTAR_N1

Vetem ose Hamlet i semure



Pak po më jep, jeta ime, 
e tepër po lyp nga Unë. 
Të të jap s'mundem më tepër, 
se sa të të ngre në këmbë. 
S'mundem më tepër se sa të të jap emër, 
se sa të të mësoj të ecësh 
kah e vërtetë, kah njerëzit, 
se sa kohën time për ta falur, 
durimin e gurit, zjarrin, kaltrinë. 
S'mundem më tepër të të jap 
e ti tepër po lyp nga Unë. 
Ne mes të verbërve vetëm jam, 
në mes të hijeve, perëndive. 
Vetëm para vetvetes e hapësisë e murit, 
para dashurisë e urrejtjes vetëm. 
Po ti tepër po lyp nga Unë 
e pak pu më jep, jeta ime. 
0 Hamlet, o Harnlet, po vijnë 
mjekët me mantele të bardha, 
me mantele të zeza po vijnë, 
për të të shëruar, kokë e pafjetur e botës.

----------


## macia_blu

Kushedi prej kah kish ardhur, prej ciles kohe
...........................kish pikur i panjohuri,
me nje koke ne shpate
me nje sy qorr,
vorr.

Si mund te jetohet ketu, kish pas pyetur,
po si jo madheri k'in thene Ata,
po guri
unur k'in shtuar Ata  me brince ne duar.

Dhe guri sa cel e mshel syte ish care nga nje rrenje 
..................................................  ....e padukshme.

Shtate dryra, shtate net e shtate dite s'in celur
.......................................as mbyllur ne kulle.

Po uji, kah rrjedh uji,
uji, madheri k'in qeshur Ata:po uji e rrit kete 
....................................gur mbi koken mur.

I panjohuri konak e me konak  ish endur
me nje koke ne shpate
me nje sy qorr,
vorr.

Nje nate me shi kish pas pyetur pastaj per zjarr,
s'dime c'eshte zjarri k'in thene Ata.

Dhe kish vetuar ne male
kish djgur
ne fusha.
Kushedi prej kah, prej cilit det kish fryre
.................................nje stuhi atehere.
Shi kish rene e toka thare prej thatesise,
cope e grime bere qielli prej shpatave, prej
..................................................  .thundrave.

Te panjohurin thone se juga e kish kaperdire,
thone se veriu gjurmet ia kish fshire.

Nje mot me pjalme ia kish behur nje udhetar
...................................i cale me nje gomar.

Prej cfare semundjesh vuajne,
cfare emra iu ngjisin femijeve, kafsheve
kish pas pyetur gjithecka, kish pas pyetur, o zot

ne nje kohe te pakohe. Ata k'in treguar malet.

Atje ka gjarperinj kish pas thene udhetari,
ka, madheri, po nuk na hane , k'in thene Ata.
Po c'beni atje lart, kish pas pyetur pastaj udhetari,
rrime me zogj, rrime me ujq, k'in thene Ata.

e te pragu i kulles kish plasur gomari nga marazi.

Udhetarin e cuditshem
e k'in kerkuar ne male e k'in kerkuar  ne fusha,
sot as mot s'e k'in gjetur
as zjarri s'ish shuar nder prita.

Pastaj kish ardhur sulltani.
Oh vdekje, si te mbane kulla brende!
Sullatani kish shkuar, kish ardhur krali,
krali kish shkuar, kish ardhur i biri i sulltanit.

kalit i  k'in dhene emer e driten e syrit harruar,
..................................................  ...............medet.

Kohet prap 'in nderruar ne gur e plakur ne mur
........................................dhe dritaret 'in mbyllur
........................................e hapur
........................................ne nje perralle.

Nje dite per nje dite
Ata s'in ngjitur ne male,s'kin rene ne fusha
ne sy qiellin e k'in fhshehur
dheun nder kembe.

Pas shume e shume vitesh  kish pas ardhur nje 
..................................................  ......................tregtar,
gjithecka kish pas shitur e blere ai i gjore, i padore.
Kish pas pyetur per iks semundje,
.....................................per enderra, emra.
Ata k'in qeshur, k'in luajtur rroten e motmotit
dhe prap termete  k'in ndodhur
.........................................e mullinjte 
..................................................  .....bluar.

k'in kaluar dite e k'in kaluar vite, k'in kaluar 
..................................................  ...shekuj e nje vere
Nje djalosh me fyell peshe kish  cuar  Gjakun,
peshe kish cuar Valen.

brigje, ne dore iu paca!

----------


## TRIMI

NJË NATË NGA NETET PA GJUMË 


Zgjohu Kosovë!Zgjohu nëna ime e dashur, 
balli dhe emri im i shkelur, 
zgjohu,oj!A po e ndien vajin tim? 
A po sheh si ti kam ngulur sytë 
mu në zemer,mu në shpirt, 
si t`i kam hedhur duart rreth belit 
per të përqafuar unë, ashti yt? 
Zgjohu,Kosovë! 

Nga degët e mia të thyera kush po dahet, 
këtë cater kush po e le? 
Ç`janë keto gjurmë gjaku që po shtohen 
nëper fytyren tende, 
këto varre e murana qe po sillen vërdallë 
rrethë shtëpisë sime?... 
Zgjohu, Kosovë!Zgjohu, nëna ime e dashur, 
balli dhe emri im i shkelur, 
Zgjohu, Kosovë!... 

Sonte vëtem mbeta e 
në derë të oborrit askush s`po me troket, 
askush më, thua vdekur jam e harruar 
Në keto troje e suka gjaku. 

Thua më është shkrimbur hisja 
e mbyllur dera e konakut..... 
Zgjohu, Kosovë, flakë e hershme e ashtit tim 
t`pelcitur. 
Bota në ty le të kallet! 

Ali Podrimja

----------


## ILovePejaa

Kosove
Ne themi qe je gjak i shqiptarizmit
Ata thone qe je gjak i serbizmit
Po si ka mundesi qe nje Nene
tij lind dy binjake
njeri qe pine tambel
e tjeteri qe pine gjak
------------------------------------------

Keto vargje jane te shkruara nga Ali Podrimja por kush nga ju mund te me tregon se nga cila poezi jane te shkeputura apo nga cila veper e te madhit Ali Podrimja.
Me kane mbeutr ne kujtes dhe nuk e dij as ku i kam lexuar.

----------


## Fiori

*Emrin e ka Dashuri*
_Ali Podrimja_

Per kete toke gjaku ka rrjedhur e prinderit tane
kryet e kane lene; kambana te medha kane mbetur
ne jeten tone per kete toke ata qe nuk jane me - 
e ju si te doni quajeni kete toke - muze emrin e ka,
dashuri emrin e ka; o si te doni quajeni
por asnje fjale te keqe per prinderit tane,
njerez te mire, asnje fjale, se kutjimi na i verbon syte.
Asnje fjale te keqe, thashe, se ata gjithcka jane bere 
per kete toke, se ata ishin trima mbi trima
dhe, - nese ndokush ka vdekur duke kenduar - 
ata vdiqen maje hanxharit te dushmanit me kenge ne goje,
nese ndokush s'ka kthyer nga rruga - ata i
kerkuam;
nese ndokush ka dashuruar me jete lirine - ata
ishin.
Se ata mikun kurre ne bese nuk e kane prere
dhe, - nese ndokush ka vdekur duke kenduar,- 
ata vdiqen maje hanxharit te dushmanit me kenge ne goje, -
nese ndokush s'ka kthyer nga rruga, - ata i 
kerkuam,
nese ndkush ka dashuruar me jete lirien, - ata
ishin.
E ju si te doni quajeni kete toke - muze emrin e ka,
dashuri emrin e ka; o si te doni, vetem
mallkim jo
se per kete toke gjaku ka rrjedhur, i nxehte ka 
rrjedhur...

----------


## lum lumi

Edhe disa margaritarë nga Ali Podrimja


*     (Mëngjesi)*

Me cka të të peshoj
me sy apo me zemër,
me cka?

Kaltria jote
botën
zgjoi.

Me cka të të peshoj
me sy apo me zemër,
me cka?

Êndrra jote
dritaret e jetës
m`i hapi.


*  (Je si shpirti im)*

E pakufi je
si shpirti im,e pakufi-

e unë pash e m`pash
mundohem të të bi,

në grykë të shkëmbit
t`gurrëzohem,

në pishnaje të malit
të bëhem syri yt...

E pakufi je,e pakufi
si ime frymë.


*(Në udhëtim)*

Në buzë tua
sa herë vdiqa
prej mallit-

ti u betove
në kokë time
dhe zot tjetër s`njohe...

Nxora sy
maje kodre
kur zë më lëshove

e në udhëtim
të zbulova oj-
herë t`urtë,herë t`sertë.


*      (Dua të jem)*

Nganjëherë dua të jem lumë-
të rrjedh nëpër damarët e tu,

gemb ëndrre dua të jem nganjëherë-
dita e nata jonë të pushojnë n`mua,

nganjëherë dua të jem ti oj-
heshtjet e shirat e kohërave t`i ndiej,

dua të jem atje nganjëherë-
ujërat e tua deri n`pikë t`i pi.


*(Unë do të dua)*

Po të rrëzohet 
edhe i mbrami i Kullës gur-
unë do të dua.

Po të shuhet
edhe i mbrami i Vatrës zjarr-
unë do të dua.

Në fushë të mejdanit
po të mbesë
edhe i fundit i Trollit burrë-

unë do të dua...


*   (Nata)*

E lehtë dhe e butë
si hapi im
është nata në ty.

E dashur dhe e vrullshme
si kraharori i gruas
është nata në ty.

E qetë dhe e frikshme
si shikimi i vajzës së dashuruar
është nata në ty.


*  (Lindja e madhe)*

Që syrin e djathtë të më shohësh,
i shpirtit krua
etjen ta shuash.

Që jeta e vdekja ime,
bën c`duash!



P.S: Podrimja ishte 18 vjeq kur i shkroi këto vargje.

----------


## lum lumi

Ali Podrimja

       Loja me vdekjen


Nuk di sa vjet u bënë
por unë u mësova më në fund
edhe me minj e gjarpërinj e engjuj

Bi e cohem
me nga një therrë të re
në këmbë të majtë

E rreth qafës sime të hollë
vazhdon të trashet
vezullima e tmerrshme e Thikës

Nuk më mashtrojnë më 
as fjalët e urithit dhëmbëkali
në vesh që m`i pëshpërit

E shoh
Mall e kam
edhe këmishën e arnuar të Nënës

Tani për tani vetëm e di
se jetoj në mënyrë krejtësisht normale
dhe me vdekjen luaj si me kokë maceje


                     NÊ MESNATÊ

"Në dritare ra një zog i zi
e më tha: Mos shko!Të pret Djalli!"
                (Fragment i harruar nga Stina e Armëve)


Në orën dymbëdhjetë në mesnatë
në gjunj do të biesh
të fshijsh në Pasqyrë
Pikën e Zezë

Dhe në mes xhenazeve
nuk do ta pranosh kurrë
se gjakun ta kanë pirë
me pambuk njerëzit e akullit

Në orën dymbëdhjetë në mesnstë
Po nuk këndove
do të celë zogj
Qyqja

Dhe Hënën do të kërkojnë
në fund të Pusit hienat


                   MEDITIM PÊR ZOTIN

Mirë që imzot
është i bardhë
dhe e shoh
edhe në ëndërr

I zi të ishte
do të harroja
se kam pasur perëndi
e atdhe ndonjëherë

Mirë që tim zoti
lëkura i ndrit
e nuk më frikëson
as kur floku i skuqet

`i herë ndoshta zbardh
edhe fqinji të ketë
një zot të bardhë
e kopenë në vathë

Po tim zot atëherë
mes mumieve si ta dalloj
apo edhe më në shpinë
rrasën e varrit të bart unë


                          UJI I MADH VJEN

Thuajmë dicka miku im
    Thuajmë se prapë
    do të shoh Lumin p.sh
    me një trëndafil në dorë

Thuajmë miku im
    se do të kemi gjithcka
    dhe Lirinë do ta lidhim fort
    për rrënjë rrapi

Thuajmë miku im
   qershitë janë sytë
   e fëmijëve tanë
   të helmuar

Thuajmë miku im
   na polli kudra
   e cofi
   Vdekja

Hajt ta pafsha hajrin
Ujë i Madh
vjen
e harron cdo gjë


                             ME QENÊ

Të jesh shqiptar
e vdekja të mos të gjejë
edhe në skaj të botës
e pamundur është

Të jesh shqiptar
e ndonjë qen të mos të ndjek
deri në varr
e pamundur është

Shqiptar të jesh
botën varr të mos e kesh
e pamundur është
e pamundur

Në trupin tim
plaga më e thellë
sa më afër
Bregut

----------


## TRIMI

KULLA 

I 
Për shkak të dashurisë, për shkak të urrejtjes 
baba im ka ngritur një kulle. 
Në majë të botës e ka ngritur, 
deri në tokë e kanë rrenuar zoterat. 
Motra ime, vëllai im kmban janë bërë, 
baba im atëherë perëndi ka sharë. 
Gurin e rënde në themel e ka vënë 
në shtatë konaqe muratorë ka kërkuar. 
Sa më lart kullën e ka ngritur 
10 aq më të fortë veten e ka ndier. 

II 

Një ditë baba im është mbyllur 
në qiell i dashuruar, në tokë i harruar. 
E kanë dalë helenët e romakët, 
e kanë kaluar mbretërit e sulltanët, 
e kanë kaluar ushtrite e gjeneralët, 
e baba im s'ka besuar në fuqinë e gjakut, 
në kaltrinë e fjalës mitare. 

III 

Nuk di prej nga, Mjegull ka qënë, 
do njerëz kanë ardhur në të hardhë 
pas një mijë vjetësh, para një milion vjetësh. 
Prej lashtësisë, thonë, kanë ardhur 
nëpër mure të pëlcitura të Kullës kanë hyrë. 
Gur e m'gur atje janë ngjitur, 
në majë të botës kanë mbetur sot e atë ditë. 
E baba im atëherë gurin e rënde 
në themel ka vënë, gurin e përrallave, 
Në takim me zotin e djallin kanë dalë 
ai këmbësor kohësh të serta. 
E nje kulle eshte ngritur nje mije vjet 
mbi nje asht, mbi nje emer ajo flet 
per shkak te dashurise, per shkak te urrejtjes. 



Ali Podrimja 



TRIMI

----------


## lum lumi

ALI PODRIMJA

Zgjimi i kobshëm i xhuxhimaxhuxhit


Mbasi ia kishte këputur gjethët
pastaj rrëmbat
dhe degët
Dhe mbasi ia kishte trembur edhe zogjtë
kishte zbritur
t'ia kërkonte edhe rrënjët e shpërndara
në dhe thellë
Majë e tij më tmerron
            m'i fsheh Diell e Qiell
Rreth trupit të hapur
këlthiste xhuxhimaxhuxhi
e Bukuri e Cungut
            pas shumë e shumë vjetësh
            në këmbë ngritur kishte
            një mbretëri butakësh
            atje poshtë poshtë p
                                           o
                                           sh
                                           t
                                           ë

----------


## TRIMI

Ura e Artes 

Ti na qenke ajo ura që në he.shtje të vdekshme 
Të kohëve të serta kënduar të ka im atë 
Bjeshkëve të Namuna e krahasuar me Urë të Shenjte 
Urë moj Urë e Artës 

Deri te guri yt i latuar nga mjeshtrit epirotas 
Udhë bëra vite e vite 
Po Hamzë Podrimja nga Gjakova ku arriti 
Urë moj Urë e Artës 
Lumit tim sa vjet i duhen 
Nëpër ty të kalojë me një lulkuq në dorë 
Apo historia jonë shtangu në sqep korbi 
Urë moj Urë e Artës 

Me një krah në qiell me tjetrin në mishin tim 

(Artë, 1986) 




PARISI, VENDLINDJA 

Do të hyjmë në Paris 
gurin tonë aty do ta ngulim, 
nuk do të na presë Teuta, Genti, 
nuk do të na presë hordhi e egër romake, 
nuk do të na presë njeri i gjallë. 

Në Paris do të hyjmë; 
ëndërrat do t'i varim në krahë të lejlekëve 
te një krua do t'i lajmë sytë, duart lythore, 
do t'i lëmë netët ballkanike pas shpine 
vallet, këngët, baladat, përrallat, 
vetëm fyellin do ta marrim 
t'i biem kur të na rrokë malli, 
kur humbim në grumbullin e klosharëve, 
të hijeve, 
të minjve, 
deri vonë rrugëve të Parisit në metro marramenthi: 
do t'i marrim erë ftoit të vendlindjes 
për kohët pis do të flasim me gishta, 
nuk do të shkelim asnjë mizë, 
nuk do të trembim asnjë zog, 
nuk do të derdhim zjarr, vrer, 
mbi kokë të njeriut, 
Evropës së përgjumur s'do t'i përulemi 
as perëndive të krisura. 
Ma jep besën, Lum Lumi, 
se nuk do të harrojmë vendlindjen. 

Paris, maj 1981 

EPIKA 

Me shekuj kam shitur gjakun 
e rritur jam me gjakun e shitur 
Me shekuj kam hëngër me veten 
e ditur s'kam të qesh me veten c tepruar... 
Miq, 

Kosova është gjaku im që nuk falet! 



ANKTHI 

Toka ime digjet, toka ime e dashur, 
balli im i ngrysur, 
pishë... 

Caqet e tua herët t'i kam përbirë me hijet e mia, 
Kosovë, përrallë e lashtë! 
Herët m'i ke lidhur këmbë e duart me skamje, 
vuajtje e vdekje... 

Medet, kë më parë të shpëtoj: veten apo zogjtë 

e ngrirë n'ajër? 
Nipave ç'tu them për këngën time të vdekjes? 
- Heu, edhe kryet po të ma hiqni, tjetra do t'më 
kish mbirë! 

Toka ime digjet 
në çdo pëllëmbë të trupit tim - toka e mallkuar... 


PERTEJ DHIMBJES 

Ka rënë degë e thyer prej reje në trupin tënd të 
shitur. Kosovë. 

Konaqet e tua deri në themel po rrënohen, 
e përtej dhimbjes do britje shemben me ballin tim, 
me krahët e zogut tim të vrarë me dashurinë e 
njerëzve të mi të kallur etjeje. 

Rreth trupit tënd si gjarpër mbështjellë jam, 
vatrat e shkimbura për t'i përflakur, 
duar e këmbë t'i lidh me lëmshin e përrallave të tua - 
se s'të lëshoj gjallë me gjak, pa të larë pëllëmbë për 
pëllëmbë, eshtra e jetë në ty pa i lënë 
konak e më konak pa të ndezur flakë... 
10 Kam rënë degë e thyer prej reje në trupin tënd të 
shitur prej pushkës kobzezë, prej pushkës 
së padukshme... 
Cila do të jetë kënga ime e mbramë dhe fjala e fisit tim^ 

Plepi i shtëpisë sime u dogj, ku t'i preh sytë, 
ku ta shuaj flakën e ujës për ty, Kosovë? 

TRIMI

----------


## Puhiza

Ali Podrimja,  ]

Kur u zgjuam 


Kur u zgjuam 
ishim vishkull 
fshiheshim nga vetvetja 

Ujerat na i k'in bartur edhe endrrat
 dhe leshuar na i k'in qente 
dhe rrezuar na i k'in gardhiqet 

Deri ne Maje te Majes kundermonte bar minjsh 

Kur u zgjuam 
ploje i kishte bere vathet
 Ujk i Cale

 E fluturimin e zogut
 e buzeqeshjen e femijes 
e fytyren e nenes i kishim relikte 

Tani shikojme Qiellin e Verdhe kah hapet 
dhe bartim ne shpine Malin e Ulurimave
derisa te na harrojne te vdekurit     [color=#ff0036][/color

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

kolumne

Gjuha përcakton Atdheun

Ali Podrimja

1.

Pas sa vitesh ishim takuar me poetin Martin Camaj (1990). Kishim mbajtur një mbrëmje letrare në Munih. Pas darkës më kishte thënë se ia bëj qejfin po qe se e vizitoj edhe në Lenggries. Dhe, një ditë udhën ma kishte treguar Gjelosh Gjokaj. Kishim arritur atje tek shëtiste nëpër kopsht. Na kishte prezentuar së pari tufën e breshkave të shkaperderdhura e të punuara kushedi nga cila dorë e mjeshtrit po që poetin e lidhnin fortë me Temalin e tij mitik. Fletë per fletë më ishte parafytyruar vepra e tij më e mirë Dronja Dikur na kishte prirë në odë të burrave, dy pash njeri thellë në dheun gjerman. Kishim ngritur nga një gotë. Detajisht kishte filluar të na njoftojë pastaj me atdheun e tij, i cili fillonte nga nje arkë druri e kacavarrej përgjat mureve. Tek fliste me atë gegërishten karakteristike, kisha përshtypjen se ai ushtronte edhe kujtesën, mos kishte harruar diçka pa e thënë për atë trohë dhe. Kishte brofur në këmbë dhe me një dhembje kishte shpluar grumbullin e librave të skajuara në një kënd. Thoshte se aty kishte mbi tridhjetë ekzemplarë të përmbledhjes së parë Një fyll ndër male (Prishtinë 1953), kishte edhe ca nga Kanga e vërrinit. Ta kisha edhe nji jetë, kishte shtuar, prapë do tu kthehesha. Martini më ishte bërë se lëvizte  mes hijes së vet e vdekjes. Ka qenë dasht të punohen edhe ma. Me kaq e kishte mbyllur biseden rreth asaj dhembjeje. Pas një kohe ia kisha dërguar poezinë time Atdheu i mbërthyer në arkë , që ia kisha dedikuar. Piktorit Gjelosh Gjokajt, miku tonë të përbashkët, i kishte thënë: Aliu më ka shti borxh shumë. Në janar të vitit 1992 SHB. Buzuku i kisha premtuar se nga Vjena do ia nis ribotimin e romanit Djella. Martini gjendej në spitalin e Munihit. Mes të tjerash, i kisha shkruar: ne të kemi borxh Ty, poet. Nuk mund ta krijuam atdheun tënd që nuk e pa më

Nga atëherë shpesh kisha pyetur veten: vepra nuk mbaruaka për të gjallë të krijuesit. Poezia konsiderohet diçka hyjnore, ngërthen në vete dhe misterin. Është një udhëtim drejt të panjohurës, ka thënë një i urtë. Vetëm të marrët mund të pajtohen se libri kryhet sapo ngjyra të thahet 

2.

Ndryshe e kisha parafytyruar Gucinë. E shihja të varur në dy baski në një mur të lartë. Më vinte inat: asgjë nuk kishte nga ëndrra ime. Po majat e Ali Pashë Gucisë, Jakup Ferrit qenkan përralla?!. Piktura e varur në dy baski zbulonte revolten time dhe imagjinaten e bujshme të krijuesit, i cili brenda një kuadri ishte përpjekur të ngrijë lavdinë e një pëllëmbe toke. Nga historia e gjeografia kombëtare Gucinë e kisha parë si një maje në mes majave të dheut arbëror. Edhe pse kurrë udha nuk më kishte qitur andej, çdo gjë të saj më bëhej se e njihja: edhe grykat, edhe njerëzit, edhe kullat, edhe hijet. Pikturen e varur në dy baski tani ta kapja si një hidhërim kombëtar apo si një realitet që shkakton tërmete?

Aty-këtu mbi qëlimin e gjelbërt të rrafshlartes së vetmuar e të zbrazët piktori kishte pikasur edhe ndonjë lis apo krah zogu që shënonin ndonjë megje are, apo i bënin hije ndonjë varri të harruar. Po ku janë majat, kullat, njerëzit? E pyeta pasi e kisha zbrazur me fund gotën. Piktori vetëm lëvizi dorën në shenjë të një kohe të shkuar, pëshpëriti diç që vështirë e kuptoja mbasi fjalët e tij shumë pak u ngjanin të gucianit tim nga Velania, të cilin kur e rrok malli për vendlindje, shtrin shuplakën mbi një tavolinë dhe me një dridhjeje buze pëshpërit: kaq ka mbetur lavdia! E sheh ky gisht, vazhdon ai, e ka mbuluar Gërlën, ai Dolin, fundi i gishtit tregues ka mbuluar Limin, at lumin e përgjakur në poemat e Fishtës, e ka mbuluar pastaj Vrujën, llinkën. Pak në të djathtë, nuk di e sheh, rrjedh Bistrica, pastaj ai lumthi, i cili brenda ditës del e humb nga një varr. Ndërkaq, nën pjesën e sipërme të shuplakës sime janë majat, kullat, grykat, njerëzit e humbur, të cilët ti po i kërkon nëpër fjalë e libra. Pak më tutje është ajo vija e zezë e cila na ndan nga fluturimi i shqipes. Dhe, vëreja mikun tim nga Velania, një fjalë më tepër se thotë. Te ajo vija e zezë çdo gjë merr fund 

Shikoja pikturën e varur në dy baski dhe kujtoja poezinë Vendet e shkombëtarizuara të Kadaresë, fundin e një tragjedie; Ku janë baladat, eposi, kujtesa e kombit?/Qimiterin e tyre mund ta gjeshë/ Aq sa ta gjeshë qimiterin e bubullimavePiktura më kishte nxjerrë jashtë vetvetes. Kisha dhembje për Gucinë e miqtë e mi. Nuk ishte hera e parë që atdheun e përcaktonte gjuha

3.

Më kishte shastrisur njëri me patriotizëm. Përpak ma kishte qitur veten qejfit. Në Takimet Ndërkombëtare të Librit në Frankfurt e takoja çdo vit. Më rrinte karshi, i dredhaftë, tamam si ta kishte vëlla njëfarë Lepi Canën nga një serial i hershëm TV Muzikantët, merrte e çmerrte e ku ta këpuste, dikur ia kriste: kurrgjë nuk keni bërë. Ku e keni Fishtën, Konicën, Koliqin, Midhatin  bile zinte në gojë edhe ca gjysmë shkrimtarë, për të cilët kishte dëgjuar në bodrume apo majë kokorrit.

Dorën në zemër, unë nuk mund të them se jam farë trimi. As një shorte të patriotizmit nuk i kam rënë deri në fund. Pakëz i lodhur, gati i përgjumur, e shikoja atë në sy dhe veten disi nuk e ndjeja mirë. Përpara meje qëndronte njëri, që gjërat i kthente mbrapsht e i lexonte nga fundi. Mezi kisha shqiptuar nëpër dhëmbë: do i sjellim edhe ata. Më shpejtë se çmendoni ju, zotëri. Patrioti me një plis deri te gjysma e hundës, të cilin e vinte sa herë kishte dashur të duket në fund të Evropës, ishte larguar duke thënë: kështu thuani çdo vit Nuk kaloi shumë kohë dhe ndodhi ajo që i kisha pëshpëritur se vjen dita kur do ti nxjerrim të dënuarët nga bodrumet. Atë më nuk e kisha parë në Panairin e Librit. Thonin se i grahte një Kadillaku. Më vjen keq që nuk mund ia mësova as gjuhën dhe i cilit atdhe ishte

----------


## heret a vone

Me pelqejne shume kto vargje te Ali Podrimes ,vargje shperthyese
Me duket titullohet "Toke me nda"

Toke me nda nuk kam
Hasmit  ne ****te semes
Me vdekjen duhet me u msue
Qence nuk jetohet ma..

Pershendetje

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

*Evropa përmes grilave

Ludwig Hartingerit*

Ne dhomën akustike hyn Evropa përmes grilave
dhe më del ëndrra
Pëshpëris vitet: 1878, 1913, 1924, 1945
Kujtoj Mollën e Kuqe
hingëllimën e vrançit
kur shurdhonte Toplicë e Artë

Ja erdhi edhe viti 1992
Kongreset e anktheve e pabesive
Po unë ende marr frymë
Mas hijen me pëllëmbë rrjepacake
deri në skaj të horizontit

A kam më kohë për korrigjime

Lart atje shoqërohesh miku im
me tingujt e Moxartit
e m'i nis letrat që kurrë s'arrijnë

Asht e lëkurë zbres unë
në Rrethin e Nëntë të Ferrit
Tjerr terrin verbues
Mësoj veshin me vetminë e fjalëve e shkronjave
me shushurimën e ujërave
dhe shpirtrave të fikur

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

*REVOLUCIONET* 

Drini i Bardhe:kuq, kuq, kuq... 
Qeni im leh 
qiellin don ta perbij. 

Qeni im i bardhe, 
qeni im i zi, 
pa dhembe e sy. 

Drini i Bardhe:kuq, kuq, kuq... 

Zogu im 
ne kupe te qiellit 
eshte ngritur.

----------


## Leila

*Bukuria*

    Zgjata dorën në livadh lulen me këputë
    "Mos - fqiu im i dashur më bërtiti-
    -do të vyshket!

    Qita hapin, kalin e bardhë me mbërri-
    -vashën e ëndërruar kaherë.
    "Mos! - përsëri m'u gjegj fqiu.
    Unë qava me mall edhe atëherë.

    Hodha dorën në gjithësi me pikëllim-
    Çel e mshel sytë dritë m'u bë.
    "I lumi ti!" - dikush më bërtiti në përqafim
    e kurrgjë tjetër s'pashë as ndjeva.

    Sot e atë ditë, kudo e kërkoj fqiun tim të mirë.

*

        Me Jetue*

    Tim bir, Lumit

    Erdhe në jetë
    Nuk ka më nevojë për kuje, lutje
    Kryesorja të jetosh

    Këtë gur ta hedhësh më larg se Unë
    Prandaj:
    Bukën ta pjekësh dy herë nën saç
    Ujin ta ziesh deri në shkallën 99
    Derisa të mbetesh ti i vetmi kërthi në ajër
    në kohë kosmos.

    Ti dhe Uji

    Diellin ta shikosh nga hija e plepit
    Dhe ta matësh
    Kur hijen tënde s'mund ta kapërcesh më
    Qenit ruaju se të kafshon ajo kafshë shtëpiake
    Besnik i madh i Njeriut
    Nga kafshimi i gjarprit mund të shpëtosh
    Macen nxirre nga fjalori yt gjithsesi
    Ajo s'është simbol i kohës sate as i artit tënd

    (Unë gjthmonë ia kam frikën edhe Lules edhe
    Femrës)

    Kur të flasësh fol të dëgjohesh në bjeshkë
    të dëgjohesh në shkretëtirë
    Për të dytën herë mbetesh pa kokë ose kush
    nuk të beson:
    Sa më pak shikoje veten në pasqyrë
    Dhe kurrë mos mendo: I pari
    Ai që ka ekzistuar para teje jam UNË
    Ai që do të kujdeset për ditët e mia të mbrama
    Për ëndrrat e mia e qetësinë je Ti
    Me pleh kurrë mos u pajto: Nxirre në gjysmë
    të natës
    në pikë të vapës
    Asgjë mos rrit asgjë mos krijo me dhunë
    Rast i humbur nuk je edhe pse pylli
    dendësohet
    Mund ta kalosh natën në Kullën time të vetmuar
    në botë
    Dhe si të duash Ti Lumi
    Kryesorja: jetën ta jetosh pa e vrarë
    Dhe pa të mbetur në këmbë ndonjë therrë
    e saj e zezë
    Bashkudhëtari im
    Ta provojmë vetveten derisa kemi frymë.

*

        Vrima e Parë Fyellit Tim*

    ç'gurron guri në gurinë
    gur guri ndër gurë më i guri

    gur i gurëzuar pranë gurit
    gurth i nguruar rreth gurit

    gurron guri në gurë gurësh
    guro guroje gurin në gurinë

    ç'guri pranë gurit gur guri
    vrimë e parë e fyellit tim.

----------


## Leila

*

        Një Ditë*

    një ditë heshtja
    do të më gjuajë
    me eshtra të mia
    ose do çmendem duke rrënuar.

*Unë Biri Yt
*
    Unë biri yt, Kosovë, t'i njoh dëshirat e heshtura,
    t'i njoh ëndrrat, erërat e fjetura me shekuj,
    t'i njoh vuajtjet, gëzimet, vdekjet,
    t'i njoh lindjet e bardha, caqet e tua të kallura;
    ta di gjakun që të vlon në gji,
    dallgën kur të rrahë netëve të pagjumta,
    e të shpërthejë do si vullkan,
    më mirë se kushdo tjetër të njoh, Kosovë,
    Unë, biri yt.

*Poema e Heshtjes*

    Te "Poema e heshtjes", njëra ndër më të realizuarat artistikisht, që në katër vargjet e poezisë së parë ndjehet pesha e rëndë e heshtjes nëpër shekujt tanë. Gjithnjë përmes gjuhës së figurshme, hasim heshtjen e bëmave, historinë e pashkruar: Heshtja emra të harruar. Megjithatë, poeti do të zbulojë një anë të ndritshme dhe të kësaj historie të heshtur; ajo, heshtja jonë nuk është e shurdhër. Përkundrazi ajo gjallëron si dhimbje, si një plagë e gjallë që ëndërron dhe beson se do të shërohet. Nuk është heshtje, se mbi të, megjithatë, është guri, është kulla, pylli e të gjitha këto dëshmi kanë kohën e tyre, kanë dhembjen e tyre. Heshtja është syri i fjetur me fyell në gojë, të cilit i cicërojnë zogjtë. Pikërisht, kjo heshtje është më e vjetër se guri, më e fortë se vdekja. Ja pra edhe një variant për të sfiduar poetikisht kohën kolektive, vazhdimësinë ekzistenciale të qenies. Eshtë po ashtu dëshmi e kërkimit të përhershëm të formave dhe të shprehjes poetike, dëshmi e individualitetit të fuqishëm poetik.

*Hija e Tokës*

    Ara e misrit është kallur

    (nata si kalë hamshor vrapuar ka
    jashtë e brenda shtëpisë sime
    me mua vrapuar ka
    e ara e misrit kallur është)

    dhe livadhi rrëzë shtëpisë
    dhe vreshta ime e vogël
    dhe plepi.
    gjithë natën e lume kallur janë

    me sytë e mi të përgjakur
    Ara e misrit është herrur
    Plepi ka rënë
    Dhe zogu im i mbramë.

    Unë kam kafshuar etjen
    Deri sa vdekja pikon

    - O, si ta ndjell atë zog të bardhë,
    si të bëhem dritë, o vëlla, mbi varrin tënd?

    Medet, na i dogj krejt
    Fushat e bukës
    Dhe livadhet tona


*Rënkimi*

    Qaj, rrafshi im i dashur, qaj!
    Diellin tënd verbuar e kanë tytat,
    E vatrat shkimbur deri në një.

    Zogun në qiell, zogun ta kanë vrarë
    Me duar të mia të çara
    Me rrashtat tona të shpuara mbuluar të kanë;

    Pragje thyer e konaqe mbyllur...
    Për gjithkë e për askë vrarë jemi...

    Qaj, rrafshi im i dashur, qaj.

    Plepi im qiellin do ta shpojë,
    Plepi im i kallur
    Qiellin e humbur majë një shpate.

*

        Guri*

    (Pres me ditë tres përditë)

    hudh gurin në hapësi
    sizifi plak me mund
    prapë e hudh dhe e hudh
    valë e më valë e i gjallë

    pres me ditë tres përditë

    hapësi e hapësi kërkon

    rrënjë lëshon në mundësi
    në pamundësi erna tremb

    hudh gurin në hapësi
    hapësi çpon e çpon

    kohëra e kohëra përgjak
    dhe mund Sizifin plak.

*

        Metafora e Jetës Sime*

    nëse s'flas
    jeta ime s'ka qetësi

    fiala ime bëhu Unë

    heshtja të të mos shtypë
    në gurë
    rnulliri

    nëse s'flas
    jeta ime s'ka qetësi

    fjala ime bëhu Unë

    plaga ime
    le të marrë
    frymë thellë

*

        Shtat Lëshon një Lulëkuq*

    heshtja ime është më e vjetër
    se unë e më e fortë
    se vdekja ime

    ajo është pamundësia ime

    heshtja kur fle
    numëroj yjet
    luaj me hije luaj me thika

    e një fushë të bardhë
    shtat lëshon
    një lulkuq

    se heshtja ime
    ka peshën e gurit të mallkuar
    dhe gjuhën e njeriut të gozhduar në shkëmb

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

*I kujt je Atdhe?* 



_(Podrimja në shënjestër të «personazheve» të tij)_ 



*Xhemal AHMETI* 



Ali Podrimja paradokohësh doli edhe me një sprovë për antologji. Nëpërmjet një postskriptumi përpiluesi shpjegon se në të janë përfshirë kryesisht autorët që i përkojnë brezit (sipas publikimeve) të viteve të 90. «I kujt je, Atdhe» është libri i dytë i këtij lloji që mban firmën e Podrimjes. 

Për autorët, përfshirja aty është një përparësi e rëndësishme, sidomos duke llogaritur namin e përpiluesit si poet e njeri publik, pa përjashtuar faktin se kësaj përparësie i qëndron përballë edhe rreziku i pashmangshëm i prezentimit jo të denjë të njërit apo tjetrit autor, kur kihet parasyshë se gjatë procesit të ndërtimit të një antologjie zgjidhet një numër fare i vogël i poezive. 

Shtoi kësaj edhe shijen e veçantë, referencat e kufizuara teorike të përpiluesit (si individ dhe si formim) etj. atëherë patjetër se për disa autorë kjo do të thotë; prezentim i mangët dhe i njëanshëm!  

Asgjë e re. Edhe në ato antologji (madje edhe tek ato që konsiderohen si universale) që janë nënshkruar nga njerëz që kanë hyrë në historinë e letërsisë si «Arbiter litterarum», janë regjistruar defekte të tilla. Ska pse të jetë ndryshe as te poeti Podrimja. 

Këtij, lëshime të tilla madje as që duhet ti merren si diëka dramatike, sepse nuk pretendon të jetë kritik apo teorik i vlerave të lirikës, por thjeshtë mbledh poezi i lexon dhe kur konstaton se në to ka vlera që ai i përdefinon si të tilla, i boton.

E këtu ska asnjë sherr. Përkundrazi! 

Të gjitha spekulimeve  që sillen vërdallë përreth tavolinave të «shkollave letrare e teorike» në lidhje me inicijativat e «dyshimta» të përpiluesit  u bën ballë faktumi: Ali Podrimja bën diëka e tjerët jo! 

Ndërkaq çështja se si ai i bën ato  bazuar në parimet për konceptimin e një antologjie  është krejtësisht diçka tjetër.  



*"Arsyetimet për përpilimin e sprovës...* 



Ekzistojnë tre mënyra seleksionimi të autorëve për një antologji: 1) përpiluesi zgjedh prodhime të tilla artistike që atij i duken interesante ose të atilla që shkojnë në favor të një drejtimi interesant. 

2) zgjedhja në bazë të temës, zhanrit, rajonit në bazë të shembujve të arrirë e reprezentativë dhe 

3) përzgjedhja në bazë të vlerave të konfirmuara (nga kritika) si një tip i veëantë poezie e me një vlerë «dokumentare» për një stil, rrymë e të ngjajshme.  «I kujt je, Atdhe», sipas arsyetimit të përpiluesit në fund të librit, titullit dhe shumë elementëve tjerë përcaktues, është sajuar kryesisht në bazë të parimit të parë dhe me ca komponentë të parimit të dytë  antologjia është rajonale, me temë edhe pse abstrakte (Atdheu  marka më e preferuar në industrinë e interpretimit!) mund të merret si me vend, mirëpo a e përmbush elementin e tretë të këtij parimi. 

A janë autorët e përfshirë aty reprezentativëë Nëse po, atëherë ëka reprezentojnë ata, në bazë të ëkahit justifikohet antologjiaë 

Këtyre pyetjeve Ali Podrimja iu përgjigjet shumë qartë me postskriptumin e tij në kursiv dhe pasthënies: Të gjithë autorët e prezentuar aty kanë botuar librat e tyre kryesisht në vitet e 90-ta. Kjo është arsyeja kryesore për përpilimin e antologjisë. E dyta arsye është se ata përbashkohen tematikisht rreth: «ndjenjës së përkatësisë» dhe «mbrojtjes së identitetit» nacional. Kjo është e vërtetë. 

Asnjëri nga autorët, me poezitë e prezentuara aty, nuk mohon identitetin nacional dhe secili prej tyre në një mënyrë apo tjetër i këndon atdheut. Edhe tek ata që nuk përmendin këtë nocion e që është rëndë të kuptosh se pse shkruajnë, hetohet se megjithatë shkruajnë shqip e me këtë automa_tik_isht zbërthehet përkatësia e tyre në çdo segment biografik e letrar.  



*Cilët janë ata që kanë mbetur jashtë* 



Në këtë kontekst Ali Podrimja nuk ka bërë zbulimin e ndonjë rryme të re letrare. 

Këtë, sië shihet as që e pretendon në pasthënien e tij. Ai është tepër modest karshi vlerave të këtij brezi dhe sbën asgjë tjetër perpos prezentimin e tij ashtu sië është: me të mirat dhe të këqijat e tij. 

Tani mund të parashtrohet kontrapunkti i përfolur nëpër media pas daljes së antologjisë: nëse ai ka ndërtuar këtë libër të tij vetëm në sajë të prezentimit sipas 

parimeve të përmendura më lartë, atëherë pse nuk i ka përfshirë edhe ca të tjerë, që kanë më shumë vlera se shumë vjershëtarë që gjenden atyë Që të mos spekulojmë: kësaj pyetje duhet ti përgjigjet vetë Ali Podrimja! 



*Mungon argumentimi konkret* 



Debati rreth vlerës së antologjisë më së shumti shkon në disfavor të 17 autorëve të prezentuar aty, sepse ata as kësaj rradhe nuk trajtohen ashtu sië duhet. Kjo ska ndodhur as në vetë antologjinë.

 Mungon arsyetimi shkencor mbi kualitetin dhe rolin e këtij brezi, sqarimi i idesë se pse këta autorë qenkan të rëndësishëm për tua bërë një antologji. 

Brenda këtij brezi ka autorë që janë vërtet reprezentativë, nëse jo për diëka tjetër më të madhe, por së paku si «dokumentues të kohës», të një periudhe jashtëzakonisht të rëndësishme në aspektin social  kulturor të rajonit prej nga janë. 

Aty smungojnë as poetë cilësor për nga vlerat artistike, të cilëve po tiu bastisej poezia ashtu sië duhet me të gjitha mjetet shkencore që janë në disponim do të mundej madje të flitej edhe për «një frymë re...në rrjedhat e poezisë shqipe sot». «I kujt je, Atdhe» me të gjitha të metat është një shans që më parë nuk ishte. 

Ai mund të shërbejë si pikënisje e një diskutimi mbi këtë brez, mbi autorët e veëantë dhe vlerat e tyre. Tash ekziston një pasqyrë - qoftë edhe e një pjese të autorëve - e cila duhet ta shtyjë kritikën të kërkojë vlerat brenda saj dhe ato që kanë mbetur jashtë. Nëse për jo dië tjetër, për ketë ka meritën e vetë Ali Podrimja: atë të nxitjes për të trajtuar këtë temë!  



*Defekti është i përgjithshëm*



Antologjia «I kujt je, Atdhe» nuk është e përsosur. Ajo ka defekte. Me defekte është i gjithë sistemi industrial i librit: që nga struktura e manuskripteve, dorrëzimi i tyre, botimi, distribuimi, prezentimi e deri te injorimi i veprave letrare nga lexuesi (që mungon). 

Prandaj edhe funksioni i kësaj antologjie do të jetë minimal. 

E së shpejti ka mundësi sië është bërë zakon kohëve të fundit  do të flitet për të në formën «se ëna ishte njëherë», ata që do të mbeten do të jenë autorët, të cilët do të vazhdojnë rrugën e tyre, ca vertikalisht, ca horizontalisht e ca të irituar nëpër labirinthe do të humben thellësive duke mos gjetur rrugën e kthimit më. Kështu e ka kjo punë! 



Gazeta FJALA.

----------

